# New event, levels for everyone



## IPHDA (Jun 7, 2009)

I just wanted to say hi and introduce you to a new association and event for performance horses, here is a 5 minute. video that tells a lot about the event. 





 
or you can check out the web page at www.iphjda.com.

Please let me know what you think of this association and event.

Thanks


----------

